# Zantrex 3 - Personal Experience!



## eSupplements (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi, I just started personally using Zantrex 3 and it works great. I Have been taking it for 2 weeks now and not only are my energy levels through the roof, but I have been dropping water weight without any additional dieting. Usually I can maintain my build and lean body by maintaining a healthy diet and working our with cardio, although could not drop any extra water weight at this point, Zantrex 3 took care of that. I am use to energy supplements, so the normal jitterness you might feel, I can handle. If you can handle that too, this product is really great. This is my personal experience with this product and since I have used products like stacker 2 & 3, Xenadrine, Hydroxycut and that is when it had epherdrine. I have too say this stuff is 100% better. I also use this before I go to work and feel alive all day. What a great product.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 4, 2004)

eSupplements said:
			
		

> Hi, I just started personally using Zantrex 3 and it works great. I Have been taking it for 2 weeks now and not only are my energy levels through the roof, but I have been dropping water weight without any additional dieting. Usually I can maintain my build and lean body by maintaining a healthy diet and working our with cardio, although could not drop any extra water weight at this point, Zantrex 3 took care of that. I am use to energy supplements, so the normal jitterness you might feel, I can handle. If you can handle that too, this product is really great. This is my personal experience with this product and since I have used products like stacker 2 & 3, Xenadrine, Hydroxycut and that is when it had epherdrine. I have too say this stuff is 100% better. I also use this before I go to work and feel alive all day. What a great product.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 4, 2004)

I vote *BAN *


----------



## eSupplements (Nov 4, 2004)

This is not spam, I am telling you my experience so far with zantrex, how is that spam???????????????????


----------



## eSupplements (Nov 4, 2004)

Wait a sec because my signature is my website address, anything I post is considered spam? Why is that? I am telling you a personal Experience that I am having with Zantrex 3. That is ok right? The forum does say discuss Supplements!

Mike


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 4, 2004)

I second that vote Pirate. spam spam spam


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 4, 2004)

Hell give the spamer a chance


----------



## eSupplements (Nov 4, 2004)

I will not leave any personal experiences with any product anymore, since it offends all of you. What can we talk about here admin if not our personal experiences? Let me know since I am new here. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Hook us up with some free samples.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 4, 2004)

If you go to that web site, what is the first supplment listed? Surprisingly, *Zantrex 3 *


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

So give us free samples of Zantrex. Ill try it out for ya.


----------



## eSupplements (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes , my site sells Zantrex 3, although from all the things customers were telling me, I decided to try it myself, and I felt it works very good. I also think though if you cannot or are not used to having the jitters, you should not use this product. I like that feeling, so I didnt mind. It is the strongest thing I have ever tryed outside of clembutaral.

P.s. Hope I spelled that right.

Just do it nice birthday, 5/11 here!


----------



## redspy (Nov 4, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

>


 No kidding.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 4, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hook us up with some free samples.


 I agree, a free bottle to all non-spammers and you can join our kind...


----------



## Pepper (Nov 5, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> No kidding.


Did we just agree on something?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 5, 2004)

dropping water wt isnt really isnt an issue until your a day and a half from a bb'ing show or a photo shoot..


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 5, 2004)

eSupplements said:
			
		

> I will not leave any personal experiences with any product anymore, since it offends all of you. What can we talk about here admin if not our personal experiences? Let me know since I am new here. Thank you everyone.



What other "personal experiences" do you have to share?

And what if any other valuable posts have you made?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 5, 2004)

MtnBikerChk said:
			
		

> What other "personal experiences" do you have to share?
> 
> And what if any other valuable posts have you made?


Body slam goes to .......MBC   
wat to go girl


----------



## eSupplements (Nov 5, 2004)

*You asked!*



			
				MtnBikerChk said:
			
		

> What other "personal experiences" do you have to share?
> 
> And what if any other valuable posts have you made?


 
Hmmmm, other true experiences with supplements? Well this was my first post and probably the best supplement I used, but let me think. Ok I got it

Dhea is a very good supplement, got very strong when taking only 1 pill on the mornings of the day I worked out, probably increased my bench by 50 ilbs on it. Great too because you can buy it in any pharmacy for about $5.00. Although I was strong to begin with expecially for my weight, which now is 225, although I can bench 315 for 10 reps. Not bad huh? 

You asked what else could I share, lmao.

Deca and primobolan make a great mix, followed by a cycle of winstral. HAHA


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

eSupplements said:
			
		

> Dhea is a very good supplement, got very strong when taking only 1 pill on the mornings of the day I worked out, probably increased my bench by 50 ilbs on it. Great too because you can buy it in any pharmacy for about $5.00. Although I was strong to begin with expecially for my weight, which now is 225, although I can bench 315 for 10 reps. Not bad huh?


Are you serious? DHEA?


----------



## eSupplements (Nov 5, 2004)

Yea, I got very strong while using it, but my moods were very bad most of the time, was very aggresssive on it and in a bad mood alot. Since I have juiced in the past, NOT NOW! and have done about 9 cycles in my life, I would have to compare it to test. Well that was my experience with it. Took about 4 weeks till I felt the ful effect, altough it says to take 2 daily , I only used 1 every other day in the mornings. I work out in the eveining.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 5, 2004)

come on, DHEA is a very weak androgenic, and it made your bench go up 50 lbs? Did you go up 200 lbs. on gear?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 5, 2004)

No offense guy, but you have been spelling your drugs wrong. Winsral. Clembutaral. You said deca/primo make a good stack. Supposedly less than a half of a dose of DHEA gave you roid rage and added 50 lbs to your bench. Your site wouldn't happen to sell DHEA, would they? It was a nice attempt to fit in and do a little subliminal marketing, but you screwed it up by your first posting being the most blatant spam I have ever seen on IM. It sounds like you copied it right off a Zantrex 3  promotional pamphlet. Next time, do your research. You will never be taken seriously at this site.   You could re-register with a different name and no one would know, but Rob. He will let you make it this time--just don't spam up his joint again.


----------



## eSupplements (Nov 6, 2004)

No my site does not sell dhea, lol. I may not have spelled Winstral right , but I have used it. When I was doing a cycle of deca/primo back in 1999-2000 finished it up with Winny. I do not have to do more research, I have used juice on and off from 97 -2000. Have not done any since. I benceh more weight at 189 Ilbs than, than most 300 Pounders. Oh P.s didn't know we were taking a spelling exam? Thought this was the place to bull*#^ about personal experiences, Lighten up a little! You also spelled it wrong, you wrote winsral, I didnt write that. Mistakes happen.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Nov 6, 2004)

Esuppl, he was quoting your misspelling fool.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  YOur use of the BBer slang is terrible, contrived and aimed at morons who can't figure it out.  Goodbye.  I vote for banning companies trying to sell crap on here other than the sponsors.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 6, 2004)

You are right: I misspelled your misspelling. I don't doubt you have done juice. The point is this: you are lying about not trying to advertise with this thread. Let me give you a hint for next time you want to pull this shit somewhere else. When people first register at a bb forum, it is because they want to learn. So people usually start by asking questions and getting to know other people through discussion. You only offend us with your marketing blurb. Too late. You Lose.


----------



## Hawkin (Nov 7, 2004)

yea i think you're tryin to sell us somethin not just straight up "telling your experience"


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2004)

The only way this could be any more spam is if your handle was


----------



## neworleanslady24 (Apr 20, 2010)

Is this medicine any good for someone needing to loose over 200 pnds of weight? please anyone answer,and is there a best way to taking it rather than the instructions?


----------

